# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Geosesarma aristocratensis (Vampire Red)

## joydiv

A new colour morph of the popular vampire crab.

----------


## silane

Nice, these are rare beauty !

Is this a color morph of vampire or another species?

----------


## kian

are they available in Singapore? :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## joydiv

Not too sure yet, collection location according to the supplier is entirely different from the usual Vampires. 

But I would think they will cross breed easily. Probably a colour morph and not an entirely different species. Will need the experts on this.

To Kian
Hmmm I dont think its exported out yet!

----------


## BEASTIEPENDENT

Hmm, second time I see pictures from these. The name Geosesarma aristocratensis is of course no real name but a fantasy name (trivial name). There is no such species.

I doubt they are the same species as Geosesarma sp. "Vampire" (which is not yet described scientifically) and probably they can't mate. Hope we will get some specimen to study. From my first impression these ones do have much longer legs than "Vampires" in relation to the body, but it's just an impression.

joydiv: What shall be the location (or do they don'T give one as they often don't – then the species is of course not to determine or to descrbe. No description without exact location!)?

----------


## joydiv

Hi beastie

As usual, the location given is Sulawesi. They are very secretive about the locations.
I will try to get a picture of the two, Vampire and the Vampire red side by side.
Maybe that will be a better way to compare the 2.

I am sure they will start shipping out the new crabs to Germany soon.

----------


## BEASTIEPENDENT

Good Morning  :Wink: 




> I will try to get a picture of the two, Vampire and the Vampire red side by side.
> Maybe that will be a better way to compare the 2.


Not taxonomically. To determine a Geosesarma species I need macroscopic pictures if not the animal itself. The details are so little You can't catch that easy with photos.  :Wink: 




> I am sure they will start shipping out the new crabs to Germany soon.


They are here since a few weeks, the dealer here has baby crablets already: http://www.mr-krabs.de/blog/?p=829

----------


## joydiv

I see, so until you get a sample then.. we can determine if its a colour morph or an entirely new species.

Thanks for your help.

----------


## BEASTIEPENDENT

Yes, without samples an exact determination is nearly impossible.  :Wink:

----------


## wenjun

Nice and unique colour

----------


## minicooper

Wow! Stunning Color... I think I would name it Devil or Demon Crab.. Which like it comes from the Hell... Remember a movie title" Hell Boy"

----------


## BEASTIEPENDENT

Today I got some detailed photos of these animals. The only morphological difference I could find is that "Vampires" have nine tubercles on their "thumb" and these orange ones have eleven. So right now – without examination of the gonopods – I doubt this difference alone would go for a true new species and tend to think it's a color morph of the "Vampire crabs". But this is not sure yet!  :Wink:

----------


## joydiv

Hi beastie

Thanks for the information. Anyway, they can be quite aggressive to their own kind.
I have witness them fighting. The normal vampires are also the same.

----------

